# [SOLVED] Need help connecting my HD Set top box to my TV?



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

My set top box has only AV and HDMI output, but my TV does not have HDMI input. It only has component (YPbPr) input.

Currently I'm watching all my HD channels using composite cables and it's not fun. Is there any adapter I can use to convert HDMI to component? 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Need help connecting my HD Set top box to my TV?*

I've found an item on ebay that might help me:

But the item description says




> Note: Unidirectional HDMI in to 5 RCA out. This cable don't own the chip to convert digital signals to analog signals, so it only fits for the devices which itself can convert digital signals to analog signals, for example SET TOP BOX (STB)
> If both input / output device do not support signal conversion, a signal conversion box is required. HDMI to RCA cable is designed to connect and transfer signals from HDMI port to RCA port. This cable functions as a signal transmitter, but NOT a signal converter. As HDMI carries digital signals while RCA carries analog signals. In order for these two formats of signal to communicate with each other, both input and output devices needs to support the signal conversion function (code and decode), please kindly check with your user manual.


So will my TV and set-top box support this cable? 

Any other alternatives (which are not overpriced) are welcome...


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Need help connecting my HD Set top box to my TV?*

You're correct - that cable alone will not work. You need something like THIS


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Need help connecting my HD Set top box to my TV?*

Just curious to know how you found out that the cable alone won't work ? Would you like my tv and set-top box specs?


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Need help connecting my HD Set top box to my TV?*

Also, if the cable won't fulfill my purpose, then what purpose _does_ it fulfill? Why would someone buy that cable instead of buying that adapter you have provided the link to?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Need help connecting my HD Set top box to my TV?*



Akshay Dwivedi said:


> Also, if the cable won't fulfill my purpose, then what purpose _does_ it fulfill? Why would someone buy that cable instead of buying that adapter you have provided the link to?


HDMI has both digital audio and video. Something has to separate (decode) those signals and that cable does not have the capability to do that. And no, I do not know what purpose that cable serves unless there's some system somewhere that uses hdmi for analog signals. Why would someone buy it? The only thing I can think of is it's as P.T Barnum once said: "There's a sucker born every minute."


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Need help connecting my HD Set top box to my TV?*

Ok so I've finally decided to upgrade my set-top box to one that has component output. I'll be getting a bunch of other decent features such as pausing Live TV, rewinding, recording, etc. The best part is that it costs as much as an HDMI to Component converter would cost...

Thanks for your advice


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Need help connecting my HD Set top box to my TV?*

I'm sorry to bring this up one last time, but wouldn't a product like this work: http://www.snapdeal.com/product/hdm...n=7_635&utm_medium=16937391&vendorCode=ae91a5

My TV has a VGA and an audio line in port if I'm not mistaken.... Please let me know...


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Need help connecting my HD Set top box to my TV?*

Maybe. But most TV's with VGA inputs have limited resolution options. Check the TV User Manual to see what resolutions are supported on the VGA input. In this case, they will need to be "HD" resolutions (720P or 1080P).


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Need help connecting my HD Set top box to my TV?*

My TV supports 720p and 1080i resolutions...


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Need help connecting my HD Set top box to my TV?*

I'm guessing I should go for that HDMI to VGA converter?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Need help connecting my HD Set top box to my TV?*



Akshay Dwivedi said:


> My TV supports 720p and 1080i resolutions...


What the "TV" supports is NOT always the same as what resolution is allowed/supported on the VGA input. I've seen numerous 1080P TV's that do NOT support 1080P using the VGA input.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Need help connecting my HD Set top box to my TV?*

You need an active converter as noted above or a new "set top" box.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Need help connecting my HD Set top box to my TV?*

Well since it's not a full HD television anyway I only wanted it to watch it on 720p or 1080i....

My laptop has a VGA out port... Can I somehow use it to ascertain whether the TV will display 720p or 1080i from VGA input?

EDIT:

I'm attaching an image that shows what my TV manual says about the VGA port...

The entire manual is available here: https://docs.sony.com/release/KLVS26A10_W_OM.pdf


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Need help connecting my HD Set top box to my TV?*

1360x768 would be the equivalent of 720P.

It's also worth noting that with any TV, the ideal input resolution should match the screens native resolution. In this case, that appears to be 1360x766. Any other resolution will get scaled by the TV to match the screen resolution.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Need help connecting my HD Set top box to my TV?*

So should I go for the HDMI to VGA converter(http://www.snapdeal.com/product/hdm...n=7_635&utm_medium=16937391&vendorCode=ae91a5)

Also, whatever VGA input the TV receives is labelled as 'PC'... Does that mean it will only accept VGA originating from a PC and won't accept VGA originating from a set-top box?


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Need help connecting my HD Set top box to my TV?*

Can someone please tell me if the product I mentioned in post #16 is gonna be of any use to me?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Need help connecting my HD Set top box to my TV?*



Akshay Dwivedi said:


> Can someone please tell me if the product I mentioned in post #16 is gonna be of any use to me?


I don't see how it will be of use to you or anyone else. HDMI is digital. VGA is analog. Don't trust me? See HERE



> VGA to HDMI Converter
> To connect a VGA source to an HDMI display, a VGA converter is required. A cable alone cannot transform the computer's VGA signal to the HDMI digital format. Additionally, it must come equipped with support for the computer's audio. Precisely synchronizing both the audio and video output of the computer and preserving the clarity and integrity of the original source file is a mandatory feature of all good devices of this type.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Need help connecting my HD Set top box to my TV?*



> VGA to HDMI Converter
> To connect a VGA source to an HDMI display, a VGA converter is required. A cable alone cannot transform the computer's VGA signal to the HDMI digital format. Additionally, it must come equipped with support for the computer's audio. Precisely synchronizing both the audio and video output of the computer and preserving the clarity and integrity of the original source file is a mandatory feature of all good devices of this type.


I totally agree with you when you say that a simple cable alone cannot be used to convert HDMI to VGA and that a converter needs to be used. 

That being said, if you look at the product (http://www.snapdeal.com/product/hdm...n=7_635&utm_medium=16937391&vendorCode=ae91a5) you'll see see that it *isn't a cable,* but a *converter*.

How do I know that it isn't a cable? If it was a cable it would simply be a wire with VGA on one end and HDMI on the other...

Secondly, it also has a provision for the audio...


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Need help connecting my HD Set top box to my TV?*

I've not used that model. The few that I have seen/used, were basically a box with VGA and audio inputs, and a HDMI output. The units also used AC power to power the converter.

While that unit does have audio input, I don't see how it is powered. Feel free to test it and find out.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Need help connecting my HD Set top box to my TV?*

I'll let you know if it works... Thanks for your response guys


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Need help connecting my HD Set top box to my TV?*

Just one question regarding HDMI versions... The product I'm buying supports HDMI version 1.2a... Will this be an issue? Do the versions actually matter?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Need help connecting my HD Set top box to my TV?*

The newer versions allow greater bandwidth for high output devices such as Blu-Ray with the new HD audio formats.

720P with stereo audio shouldn't be an issue.

>> HDMI - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Need help connecting my HD Set top box to my TV?*

Ok so I've received the adapter (http://www.snapdeal.com/product/enem-stecker-hdmi-to-vga/1289781315) and it's transmitting the audio fine... All I need now is a component video cable (YPbPr cable) so that it can transmit the video as well... I assume this will do: 3RCA TO 3RCA 3 RCA DIGITAL VIDEO COMPONENT CABLE RED/GREEN/BLUE

Basically I just need an RGB cable for video transmission from the adapter to my TV...
Please let me know so that I can place my order...


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Need help connecting my HD Set top box to my TV?*

I would personally get a higher quality cable, but yes, that is what you need and will likely work just fine.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Need help connecting my HD Set top box to my TV?*

Awesome... Thank you


----------

